# Homamde Flashlight build advice



## pavithra_uk (Mar 5, 2012)

As title says, I Have following parts. need some advices to build flashlight from these parts.

1. Aluminum tube : 25.5 mm (1") diameter, 1.5 mm thickness. 
2. LED mounted on 20mm Star MCPCB (Nichia LED. similar to XP-G)
3. 20mm plain tight lens with holder (generic brand)
4. Samsung 18650 1800mAH battery
5. Driver : Im planing to use KIA78R33 LDO Regulator 

Lack of Heat sink for LED & tailcap switch. Any idea how to make heat sink that fit to tube and LED ??
Im planing to use push button switch instead of tailcap clicky switch.

For driver, KIA78R33 has 3.3V output. Driving LED series with 0.22-ohm resistor can deliver nearly 700mA to LED.
Dropout voltage below 200mV.


----------

